# Louis Dorman shitstorm.



## sword- (May 8, 2006)

Yeah...now everyone knows this guy is a fraud. Read up:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=775866

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=266963

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=785735

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=782072

Long story short, people found out that he photoshopped some of his pics. They weightloss was real, but the additional muscle mass and fake abs were not. Some people do not like him for his arrogance as well, and the fact that he profited for being a fraud.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2006)

wow, has anyone at Bodybuilding.com said anything?


----------



## sword- (May 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> wow, has anyone at Bodybuilding.com said anything?



Some of the mods expressed their disgust for Louis' fraudulence, but nothing from Ryan Deluca, nothing from Louis Dorman.


----------



## mrmark (May 8, 2006)

His forum seems to be 'unavailable'.


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2006)

He shut it down


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2006)

I remember Wolverine.


----------



## Favre (May 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> wow, has anyone at Bodybuilding.com said anything?



The CEO apparently has now. This whole mess is highly entertaining.
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=786631


----------



## Favre (May 9, 2006)

This is priceless.  

http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/2625/louisanimated8jy.gif


----------



## sword- (May 9, 2006)

Louis has said something, and avoided the issue:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=787027


----------



## Mudge (May 10, 2006)

sword- said:
			
		

> Louis has said something, and avoided the issue:
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=787027



Just like Fonz?


----------



## musclepump (May 10, 2006)

What a goon


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2006)

Really. And we care.... why?


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Really. And we care.... why?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>


What I meant was.... Why are we, at this awesome site, worried about the kiddy shenanigans at BB.com?


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What I meant was.... Why are we, at this awesome site, worried about the kiddy shenanigans at BB.com?



I don't think anyone is worried, it is just interesting gossip.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 11, 2006)

WOW.  I was kind of suprised at his appearance, when I met him at the Arnold.


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

All I know is, somebody has got some photoshop skills. dayum.


----------

